# What is the best river to wade for steelhead?



## mrfisherman (Jan 3, 2011)

I was wondering what would be the best river in south east Michigan to wade and use spin cast gear for Steelhead? I was thinking using a drift setup or bottom bouncing, what do u guys think is best?


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

You are going to get mixed responses on this. Fish whatever you are closer to between the Huron and the Clinton. Learn to float (bobber) fish and you will have some sucess.


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Downriver Steel. There are those of us, like myself, who favor the Clinton and others that favor the Huron. I think the choice is simple. Which river is closer to you? Both offer some pretty good wading water and the opportunity to hook a steelhead.


----------



## mrfisherman (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, i think i'll try the Clinton, although the Huron isn't to far either.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

For the record, if I was right smack in between the two and had to choose one, I would choose the Clinton as well. I think that access to holding water is far better on the Clinton from a wading perspective.


----------

